# Icefishing



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I know that icefishing is officially over but I thought I would give everyone the gratification of seeing the topic flag lit up  
Has everyone broke out the open water fishing gear yet?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i was out in MN for the weekend, and there's still ice on the big lakes. I guess my uncle saw a couple of people walking out on Rush lake still this weekend in search of some LATE-ice fish......You sure as h3ll wouldn't catch me out there! :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are still fourwheelers out on Battle Lake. This will be the first year that we will be in the field before the ice goes on the lakes, according to my bosses parents. (there are live long residents and are in their late 70's). I better knock on wood.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I've broken out the long poles on the red here in grand forks. But have been unsuccessfull, still learning to fish the river in the early months. But there are fish to be caught, it's a nice change of pace to be on open water, but I still love ice fishing. :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

This week I am going to sort through the tackle box, put new line on the reels, maybe even get the boat out and check things over!! Cant wait to hit the water. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Been to the river once, and nothing.. As for walleyes cant wait, going to mille lacs to join the circus on opener!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Finally been finding time to hit the water the past week and a half, been pretty good. We've had solid open water fishing since February, just haven't found the time.


----------

